# Ohio River Minnows?



## EaglePoint (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm wondering what type/size minnows the bait shops in the pike Island area sell for sauger/walleye? Sometimes hard to find em this time of the year - I'll seine my own if someone knows what is used in the river. Fatheads? thanks guys!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

where you coming from???


----------



## EaglePoint (Feb 22, 2010)

Mifflin in Ashland County.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

When the bait shop is open which is rare this time of year most guys would buy fathead minnows from him. I guess they would be considered "bass" minnows at some places.

Jake


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

ashland co. isnt your way down 250 to 22 and 7??? cripple creek on 250 usually has nice minnows and ALWAYS open????


----------



## EaglePoint (Feb 22, 2010)

I will probably come 250 the whole way as long as the roads are clear. 77 south to 70 east is a little farther in miles. 
Should I take 250 all the way to rt 7 or catch 22 east @ Cadiz. I was told to go 250 all the way to 7 to get to Pike Island. I'm open for advice on this one...

thanks...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

take 250 to 22 and run into rt 7 south,14miles and lot quicker, get off at yorkville .. 250 is shorter out of cadiz if you like the hills and turns.your bait shops on left after you pass 151 to your left on 250. im gonna try to go on sunday.in the 50's


----------



## EaglePoint (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks husky. pm sent...!$


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

never got p m


----------



## EaglePoint (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm still too green on this forum to send pm's... haha... I'll get a pm or email to ya as soon as I'm approved. 

Anyway, going the 250-22- rt7south way, where will the bait shop be? Is it where 151 crosses 22? 

Thanks, Brent!$


----------

